# Duet for Horn and Violin



## Alon




----------



## Pugg

Alon said:


>


I like it, just starting with this piece?


----------



## Alon

Thanks Pugg! I'm not sure if I want to keep going with it, or maybe make it part of a suite...


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

I love the aerial footage - do you do this yourself?


----------



## Alon

I didn't film it, no.


----------



## dzc4627

Hi Alon. Unfortunately I found the music to be lacking any qualities that make it interesting to me. What were you going for particularly with this piece? Who are your inspirations? Perhaps some elaboration on your part could help me appreciate it.


----------



## Alon

Hi dzc4627. When I first imagined this piece, I wanted to describe a sort of fantasy without making it too complicated. I hope this helps!


----------

